# NEXT BRANDS HATCH meet, wednesday Jan 30th



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi all, and happy new year!

All German Cars welcome!

Gates open at 6.30 and it's open till 11. A full bar and hot food menu will be on to as well as SKY tv.
We have some track evenings booked early next year along with the go-kart track as well so stay tuned for more info. INc T Shirts and Sweaters.

Brands is very well sign posted from Jct 3 on the M25 and you need to go in the main gate and straight on untill you get to the Kentagon Bar. Please drive carefully once on site folks. this is private land so please respect the speed limits etc.

Hope to see you there!

Ryan


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi mate

yes ill be there i havnt missed one yet what a quality night all you need for a wednesday night

see you then

p.s ill try and get all the tt's to park together have a little stand going ha ha

andy


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool. we'll round them all up.


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Tomorrow night all :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all. Coming up to Brands in my TT tomorrow nite gotta a few mates coming aswell in there Golf Turbos.....! Time for Thermals i think.[/img]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm hoping to come also . Anybody want to cruz with me as I don't quite know the way there and don't want to turn up on my own


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Dotti. Give me a shout once on site. I'm in a Aviator grey TTC. Head for jct 3 on the M25 and it's well sign posted from there mate. Call me on 07958379001 if you get stuck. I'm coming from Bromley direction so no good for a convoy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fantastic night  . Lovely meeting some new faces also 8) . Have to wash my car yet again as it's absolutely filthy   . Can't wait till the next one [smiley=whip.gif] .


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep was a very good night considering the weather! Great to meet you all as well  
The next one isn't untill the end of Jan now thoughjavascript:emoticon(':x')

Thanks for coming,

Ryan


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't suppose anybody knows or can remember who those professional photographers were taking piccies were? They took some pictures of my car and I would like to see them  He was really snapping away at my car  ... and said how nice it was  [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

His name is Tom and does a little work for GOLF+ magazine. I'll ask him for you though :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wicked 8) Thanks Ubber and lovely meeting you also 8)


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

The car was a cover.........! He was taking pictures of you really....! ha ha ha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dazza66 said:


> The car was a cover.........! He was taking pictures of you really....! ha ha ha


  ... Funny har har , I did wonder though :lol: :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Really good to see all of you again (Dazza66) Top bloke nice mods keep up the good work .

I heard there was some idiots what got onto the track i hope this hasnt mucked it up for the rest of us at this venue !!!!!

Any update let me no

andy


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Dotti i think it was www.no-rides.com or .co.uk


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I don't suppose anybody knows or can remember who those professional photographers were taking piccies were? They took some pictures of my car and I would like to see them  He was really snapping away at my car  ... and said how nice it was  [smiley=sunny.gif]


Found one Dotti


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Essex Audi said:


> Really good to see all of you again (Dazza66) Top bloke nice mods keep up the good work .
> 
> I heard there was some idiots what got onto the track i hope this hasnt mucked it up for the rest of us at this venue !!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah there was a select few that thought it'd be a good idea to pop the gates and go on the track in the pitch black and pouring rain. One of them crashed a Bora so this caused a lot of problems with cleaning up the place in time for the following days events. These guys were parked behind you to the right (please PM me if you have any news for me on them). They are all part of 'The Golf Shop' in North London and will not be welcome again. 
I had to go and attend a meeting yesterday with the Bosses at Brands and i have managed to smooth things over for the future events now. There will be additional security and Prept marshalls on the front gates starting in Jan 08. as well as litter pickers, and bar staff etc. Because of this there will have to be a small addmision fee to cover the overheads on the night. The fee will be determined once i have figures from Brands and will take into account the low and peak times (ie Summer and winter months) this way i can keep the fee as low as possible and you never know it may even drive the idiots away too.

Thanks all and hope to see you in the new year for track and go-kart evenings etc.

Your thoughts are welcome on this please.

Ryan


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Uber TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suppose anybody knows or can remember who those professional photographers were taking piccies were? They took some pictures of my car and I would like to see them  He was really snapping away at my car  ... and said how nice it was  [smiley=sunny.gif]
> ...


OMG WAW! Doesn't she look gorgeous  . Suprised how clean she looks too [smiley=whip.gif] :wink: . Well done Ubber 8)  . Anymore?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

no thats makes sense for a fee to get in ............ i just hate some people i noticed that they where next to me but i did not no them at all thank god

hope you have a good xmas aswell and see ya soon

andy


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://i236.photobucket

Hi all,

Good to put some faces to the names.......! Found Andy & Dotti although never got to meet Uber. Next time hopefully. Had my Alpine + Ipod connection fitted over the week-end along with Red Led footwell Lighting, Lights up & looks pretty cool.

See you all next time Dazza


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I want your wheels dazza . Nice meeting you also


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to come to the next meet so please PM me when it happens...

Thanks guys,

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> I want to come to the next meet so please PM me when it happens...
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Rich


Just keep a close eye on these 'Brands' thread but to be honest not much action was happening on this last one. Everyone was just standing about in the cold and pissing rain :roll: . Probably better going to a more local meet with a nice meal :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I want to come to the next meet so please PM me when it happens...
> ...


 [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn;t like my Chefs then? :lol: Let me know on any others as Brands next one isn't untill 30th Jan now :wink:


----------



## TT03 MAW (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Uber,

Nice to meet you on Wednesday night, its still a good meet and a great venue although I hear after we had left some guys broke onto the track and have now ruined the meet for the rest of us - is this true ? Aa your last post says 30th Jan is the next meet ?


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah stu he had a meeting with a few guys (owners etc) and smoothed things over thank god

i still enjoy the brand meets and never missed one yet !!!!!

andy


----------



## TT03 MAW (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats good news then, I am looking forward to the one in January as its actually on my birthday !!! SO maybe I will have new things to show off !!!

I think the security need to step up their game a bit as there were a lot of non VAG cars there last week and if we are not careful we will end up with all the chav's turning up and ruining it for everyone else like what happened at bluewater !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT03 MAW said:


> Thats good news then, I am looking forward to the one in January as its actually on my birthday !!! SO maybe I will have new things to show off !!!
> 
> I think the security need to step up their game a bit as there were a lot of non VAG cars there last week and if we are not careful we will end up with all the chav's turning up and ruining it for everyone else like what happened at bluewater !!


Bluewater? What happened there and when was the event?


----------



## TT03 MAW (Nov 24, 2007)

It was the first meet Andy and I went to even before he had bought his car I think !!

It was in August last wednesday of the month, well it was for VAG cars like normal and then a load of Saxo's and Corsa's turned up burning up and down the car park, well to cut a long story short the police turned up and shut off one side of the car park and then told people to leave and then the owners of bluewater said that we weren't allowed back.

Then the Brands Hatch meet was created !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhh I getcha. Oh god, does this mean the same lot 'may' have arrived at brands I wonder?  Hope not.


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Bluewater got out of control and beyond our and the police's expectations. The police said it's best to try somewhere else as it's probably quite intimidating for regular shoppers there being as there was 350ish cars!!!  
I was tailking to the plod when the Jap massive turned up and drifted around the roundabouts :lol: They road blocked them in bluewater to!
Whilst i was chatting to the friendly MrPolicemen they said that it's a shame as they really enjoy coming down and checking out all the nice cars and that everyone was cool.
They said to me "do you know who owns that Grey Audi TT at all?"
I replied, "Why is that". "Because it's f**king gorgeous!"
"It's mine" i answered. :lol:

Brands is back on now after my meeting last friday. The outcome being that i will marshall the front gate and they will have to enforce additional security to cover any eventualitys etc. Therefore on the 30th Jan 08 there will be a small addmision fee per car. Nothing drastic, just enough to cover the security. I think it may deter the idiots out there to to be honest. We will also start doing track evenings and Go-Karting in March onwards. PM for more details on this though as would be good to get a bunch of TT's out there together. There is one there this Friday(daytime) if anyone wants to pop along for a look.

Ryan


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Uber TT said:


> We will also start doing track evenings and Go-Karting


Fab. This is what a club is all about. Do you work at Brands?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Uber TT said:
> 
> 
> > We will also start doing track evenings and Go-Karting
> ...


I don't work there. I just called them up in hope i could use there as a new location after Bluewater etc. To my supprise the guy was a VW nut and said yes!  Now there like mini shows 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Uber TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Uber TT said:
> ...


Well done mate!

I'll definitely get over there for January. Based around the Kentagon yes?

Love driving around Brands too. Would they let us have the Grand Prix circuit or has that been developed?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually that would be pretty cool if we could all get our TTs on the circuit   ... race ya lads :twisted:


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

See you all there, roll on the 30th 8)


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep cant wait until the 30th hopefully we can have a little TT stand and show them VW boys hows it really done ha ha


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Good idea, I'll have a word with one of the new stewards organising the parking :wink:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Who else is going down to this on wednesday? It would be great to catch up with fellow TT'ers down there!

See you there!!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

SLine said:


> Who else is going down to this on wednesday? It would be great to catch up with fellow TT'ers down there!
> 
> See you there!!


well ill be going

essex audi (andy)

dazz66

also a few of my mates in different motors

be good to see you


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Great! I'll be sure to come and find you!

I'll be in the tt, the mrs is coming down in her golf and my mate in his bmw 

See you wednesday.


----------

